# Property Database Softwares



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone know of any softwares that can be purchased, similar to the ones used online by better homes and albab world?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Tractor (Jun 18, 2005)

They probably had it written for them specifically - not as expensive as you'd think. Try www.agriya.com


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi

They are using part of a system from these guys http://www.masterkey-systems.com/ may have been modified for them.

Thats for the search feature the rest is just webdesign really which links to the search.

Who says specifically written software is not that expensive if i wrote a system from the ground up you best have a lot of money


----------



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks both!

Any other directions or referrals would be appreciated too!


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

^^ Depends what your actually trying to do. If your afte just a search feature then any web design company could do that. But if your after a more advanced system which handles property availability etc. Then more work or a serach on google for real estate software maybe worth a try.


----------



## clydd (Aug 21, 2005)

If your putting up a new website.. host with one of these people...
www.hostgator.com 
or anyother hosting provider, that has "fantastico" script hosting activated for you from the server control panel. you'll finds some quality soft included for free.

Alternatively if you have basic website knowledge download your own opensource solution from here
http://www.open-realty.org/

(Hate it when some software dev. over charge!! :scouserd: )
Cheers!


----------



## thedubailife (Nov 19, 2005)

^^ Thanks for update.....Developers don't over charge if you build a product from the ground up...i.e from db structure to the actuall front and backend all being coded don't expect it to come cheap.

Of course if it's mods to open source then it should not be too expensive at all.


----------



## clydd (Aug 21, 2005)

I hear ya , thedubailife!
Sorry did'nt mean to make that statement as hard as it sounded in my prev post 
Im a dev for realestate solutions myself (non database related), so know how that must sound!
Cheers!

(selfplug: www.3dco.com )


----------

